# I feel like Doctor Hook



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

‘cause I made the cover, just not of the Rolling Stone 

Have you seen the new NW Horse Source? My column has a name now, “Trail Savvy with Robert Eversole” and we made the front cover!

The November column is about what items to carry along on your trail rides to help make for a safe and enjoyable outing.

You can find the web version what to pack along on trail rides HERE.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very cool, congrats! :clap:

You do know of course, that you're really, really, _really_ dating yourself, referring to Dr. Hook? Only us -ahem- more mature posters know who that is, and to what song you're referring. :wink:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol: And you probably Didn't get on the cover the way Dr Hook did on Rolling Stone... yes i'm olden.....

Congrats though!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

congrats!! I'll have to go find a copy of NW Horse Source now. =)



(and I got the 'cover of the rolling stone' song reference... I'm only 31!)


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I enjoy looking at your horse with all its trail gear. Very nice animal.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! That is fantastic!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------

